# Aussie Cruze diesel



## kts350 (Jan 9, 2013)

G'day guys,
Don't know if this breaks any froum rules so mods please delete if it does,
Just thought I'd post a review I did ealry last year on the Cruze diesel hatch that Holden lent me for a week just to give a little bit of an idea of how they go.
Happy to answer any questions as well..
Holden Cruze CDX Diesel Hatch Review « 3 on The Tree
Cheer,s

Wayne


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice write-up & review.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice write up. Definitely appropriate for CruzeTalk.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice, now if only GM can bring it over to the states thatbwould be nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

